# late to filing taxes - need tax assistance in Orange County



## jbird2002jp (Apr 8, 2016)

hey everyone
i'm looking for recommendations for a trusted, knowledgeable, affordable tax accountant who is experienced in assisting uber drivers.
thanks to you all!
jbird


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Get someone licensed either an Enrolled Agent, CPA or Attorney.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

you still got 5 more days bro, you got this!


----------

